# NC Qualifying



## BushcraftBabe (Mar 24, 2016)

I am taking my CCW class in about two weeks. I have been shooting all my life and have had some training from professionals. I am however nervous about qualifying. I have been told that I must bring 50 rounds of ammo. Does anyone know about the timing required and if I will need to bring a holster or if I can simply use the table at the range? 

Thanks so much,

Bushcraft Babe


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

In advance, ask the folks who will be running the class.
There are no questions which you should not ask.
And if someone makes you feel stupid for having asked a newcomer's question, then that someone is a fool and shouldn't be running a class.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Definitely contact them ahead of time. Some ranges may require special ammunition. 
For example: the Sig Sauer academy in NH: "Epping, NH courses, non-toxic, non-jacketed FRANGIBLE ammunition may be required"


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

Mine was nicely paced; 5 shot sessions ten times & plenty of time to aim & fire. 7 & 15 yards. I passed it easily with a rented 2" DAO J-frame .38 I'd never shot, 49 of 50 on the silhouette. But I read a post of someone else who got rushed through quickly by an instructor who sounded like he didn't want to be there. Hopefully yours doesn't go like that. Anyway as mentioned probably good to check with the folks running the class. I read student's reviews on the instructors that were posted on the gun range website before I signed up.


----------

